# What kind of insulation is this?



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Two years ago I had some new insulation blown in my attic, but I need to have some work done up there (vent for bathroom, replace some wiring chewed by squirrels). 

There's actually two kinds under the lighter (white) new insulation.. a darker poofy/loose material, and some white polyester fill type materia in batts. In the areas I've carefully exposed, I do not see any vermiculite or pellets below the insulation in the pics. 




























Anyone know what the darker colored insulation is?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

WOW! looks like you got a mix of fiberglass and cellulose. That was mixed all togeather and blown in.


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Nailbags said:


> WOW! looks like you got a mix of fiberglass and cellulose. That was mixed all togeather and blown in.


The dark stuff was there when I bought the house a few years ago. Had the lighter colored stuff blown in on top. Some contractors moved some of the old insulation out of the way which is what you see piled up to the right in one of the pics. 

So this stuff is dense, powdery.. does it have much R value anymore? 

Worth vacuuming out and replacing with new insulation?


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Went back up tonight for a closer look. The batts are fiberglass insulation laid over the top of some really old cellulose. Some of the batts are crusty with what looks like mold from past water damage. No vermiculite / zonolite on the attic floor between the joists. 

Took some samples of the cellulose and am having it sent off for asbestos testing just to be sure.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If that is a galvanized continuous soffit vent, where are the plastic baffles to prevent wind-washing over the exterior walls top plate? Where you need it most to prevent ice dams...

Gary


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Gary in WA said:


> If that is a galvanized continuous soffit vent, where are the plastic baffles to prevent wind-washing over the exterior walls top plate? Where you need it most to prevent ice dams...
> 
> Gary


I'm in Georgia. I do plan to install some baffles before blowing in new insulation.


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Got test results on 4 samples today. No asbestos found anywhere.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to hear! IMHO don't replace any of it, and if adding more, make sure the ceiling drywall can support it; https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...xf51fE&sig=AHIEtbQixCH3AO0RugCGh3VLQNBaXp54rA

Gary
Ps. Silly question; did anyone air seal the attic yet? Is there a gap open to below around the chimney?


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Gary in WA said:


> Ps. Silly question; did anyone air seal the attic yet? Is there a gap open to below around the chimney?


I can almost guarantee the renovators didn't do a thing to seal it. Before I add insulation I'll crawl up with some caulk and make sure it is sealed.


----------



## mel_kissmygrits (May 22, 2010)

Gary in WA said:


> Good to hear! IMHO don't replace any of it, and if adding more, make sure the ceiling drywall can support it; https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:z2U03nVAiDoJ:dsps.wi.gov/sb/docs/SB-UDCComm11Ch21.pdf


Fortunately (or unfortunately), there is tongue and groove nailed to the ceiling joists, and sheetrock screwed to that. There is already a lot of extra weight, but it appears secure.


----------

